# 'Junk' Molnijas - Using Up The Bits?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Sourced from separate ebay sellers in Germany, but so similar they must have the same origin, these two 'anonymous' pocket watches.










Obviously Molnija from the movement shots on the listings - where both were 3602 movements - one with a bears caseback the other with a ship.

On arrival the backs were clearly not a matched pair for the case and the *dials appear 'home made' *- and one has a 3603 movement :thumbsup: . Both now recased from my small stock of locomotive cases and running nicely.



















I wonder if some enterprising soul is making 'bitzas' from salvaged factory parts - and what Juri Levenberg will do for movements for his Avia range?

Julian (L)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like the yellow hand one.

bowie


----------

